# Second Week of Training



## rririe (Jan 21, 2010)

Today begins the second week of training for my new roller kit. I opened the gates to their small observation aviary. Six of the eleven birds came out to have a look around. I could force them out but feel it'd be better if they venture out on there own. The birds are so curious, they walk around and inspect and peck at everything from hinges to latches. They are so cool. No sign of hawks! In the evening there is a huge kit of red winged black birds that numbers at least 1500. They kit and maneuver and at any second change directions. It is a sight to see! In fact they are so loud, I almost need ear plugs! There are also hundreds of robins showing up at the same time. My fingers are crossed that it'll be safe enough to let my kit out in the next week or two.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

hey looks nice!!! keep up the good work.


----------



## rririe (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks, it's been a lot of fun! Randy


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I follow your thread from the building of your loft and it is so nice to imagine you in a lawn chair enjoying the sights and the beautiful weather and especially your beautiful birds---thanks for sharing....c.hert


----------



## rririe (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks c.hert, things have really progressed since that thread began. I built a unit of breeder cages and have babies and lots of eggs. This is a very fun and relaxing hobby. I think I will get out the lawn chair and enjoy the day before the next storm hits tomorrow. Thanks again. Randy


----------

